# "Bet We Can Guess Your Zodiac Sign."



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Bet We Can Guess Your Sign! - Astrology.com

I was like, pshhht, yeah right. And then they got it right. 

I must test this quiz with a larger sample size.

Tell me your opinion of astrology and why. If you have friends who disagree with your view on astrology, how do you handle the situation? 

I consider the zodiac like Hogwarts Houses. Fun, but not really meaningful in any sense. I have so many friends who think astrology works, at least a little bit, and I argue the scientific method with them and it doesn't convince them so we just keep getting into periodic cyclic arguments about this when we have nothing better to do.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know if this test realizes introverts exist. Some of the questions were unanswerable. Like celebrating your birthday. Staying home, wasn't an option. How would you hit on a girl you found attractive? I wouldn't. I don't celebrate things. I don't do any of that shit listed. There were a few questions like that. That just assumed somebody would want to do some activity instead of not wanting to partake in it at all. 

And it listed me as a pisces. I am capricorn.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't know if this test realizes introverts exist. Some of the questions were unanswerable. Like celebrating your birthday. Staying home, wasn't an option. How would you hit on a girl you found attractive? I wouldn't. I don't celebrate things. I don't do any of that shit listed. There were a few questions like that. That just assumed somebody would want to do some activity instead of not wanting to partake in it at all.
> 
> And it listed me as a pisces. I am capricorn.


 I completely agree. The question about taking out your anger on the cafe worker too. Where was the "I don't take out my anger on other people" option? Apparently all members of the zodiac are douchenozzles.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

The Hungry One said:


> I completely agree. The question about taking out your anger on the cafe worker too. Where was the "I don't take out my anger on other people" option? Apparently all members of the zodiac are douchenozzles.


Exactly. That was another one. I always bite my tongue, and have never exploded on any kind of staff in my entire life. And I can be pretty miserable. That should be an option. The fact that we wouldn't flip out says something about our personality. It's just sloppy.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I get Gemini, but my actual sign is Virgo.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Gemini
Based on your answers to the questions we think you are a Gemini!


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

It said I was a Gemini. I'm either a Capricorn or an Aquarius depending on who's writing the astrology description.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I got Taurus but im a Virgo:kitteh:


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

well they got me right
*Sagittarius*
I would like to see the percentage though


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

I felt like I was doing a quiz for Sex and the City.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Some of the questions were a bit ridiculous, and in some cases, highly gender biaised.
That said. I scored as an Aquarius, and I am indeed an Aquarius.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Capricorn? A Pisces I am.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

mostly males taking this quiz designed for females, interesting dynamic.

anyway it was wrong of course: said it Aquarius; I am Leo


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

I got Virgo? WTF? Not only is that not my sign, I am the exact opposite of the Virgo archetype!
This quiz is dumb, and in some questions none of the answers applied to me.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Pisces and it guessed correctly.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL I don't think anyone would accurately guess my sign.

*Based on your answers to the questions we think you are a Virgo!*

I'm an Aries, or so they tell me.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with all the introverts, here. This test is designed for extraverts. I would never take my anger out on a cashier, I would never approach someone I feel was my soulmate at a party, and the last question about basing your love life on a movie, none of them came close to my experiences.

Anyway, the test guessed Virgo and I'm a Capricorn.


----------



## wumbolord (Dec 26, 2013)

It said I was a Taurus and I'm actually a Libra.

Also those cashier answers were god-awful. Do people really think it's normal to lash out at people in the service industry like that?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm a sag. It thought I was the twins.

For the record, my friends who are knowledgeable of astrology often guess that I am a Scorpio or a Sagittarius.


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

It guessed correctly. Very difficult questions. Imagining similar scenarios helped.


----------



## Zaiya (Mar 26, 2014)

Agreeing with all the others who have observed that this test is very clearly for extroverts. (And also noting that even with many of the extroverts I know, yelling at a random cashier or server is taboo; you don't take your anger out on strangers or on someone who is only doing their job.) 

It said I was Capricorn. I'm Taurus. I suppose, though, that Capricorn does _sort of_ fit the archetype for an INTJ like myself. There are some differences, as there are with all things, but it's certainly closer to how I'm sure many people envision INTJ's than a Taurus would be.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

outofplace said:


> Anyway, the test guessed Virgo and I'm a Capricorn.


Same here, on both counts.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

This quiz guessed Pisces, and that's the sign I've always felt like I've related to most, but I'm actually an Aries (although I've never really related to the description).


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Hooray these results are as I hoped. ^^ Thank you guys. 


* *




I hope there are no variables I forgot to control for (probably a million, like personal belief in zodiac whoops), but I think I can conclude that the quiz doesn't work. Not exactly a 1/12 rate of correct sign, but getting there.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

The Hungry One said:


> Tell me your opinion of astrology and why. If you have friends who disagree with your view on astrology, how do you handle the situation?


In answer to your question, I don't find it very accurate in its predictions. I don't, for example, find that any two people in my life who are born under the same sign have much in common, at least no more so than any two people chosen at random would. 

Most of the people I know seem to believe in it, but that's never been an issue for me personally.


----------



## Utopeckar (Mar 4, 2014)

Test Results:Sagittarius

Actual Sign:Aquarius

Test Verdictish Posh


----------



## Torrnickel (Mar 25, 2014)

Got Gemini on the test, actually a Scorpio.
Despite having so many options per question, the responses on the test are amazingly limited.


----------



## Geek_Aflame (Nov 30, 2013)

I took the quiz and it guessed Aries. I'm a Leo born in the middle of August. That question about the cafe cashier shocked me as I'd never yell at anyone who was trying to do their job. If they gave me the wrong coffee I'd just take it, pay for it and not say anything because I avoid conflict. Taking the wrong coffee would likely give me something new to try anyhow. Even if I didn't like it I'd avoid upsetting the cashier and/or the person who made it if I just walked away with the coffee and said nothing.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Gemini

Based on your answers to the questions we think you are a Gemini!

The funny thing is that I'm actually a Cancer. One of the most intuitive and emotional signs in the Zodiac.


----------



## gingercat (Mar 25, 2014)

It guessed Gemini and I'm a Scorpio... 
i researched zodiac signs a while ago (mainly out of boredom) and to my mind, the forer effect is behind everything.
Why on earth should the date of my birth influence my personality??


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

said I was Gemini when I am a Sagittarrius.

But the idea that constellations which are 2d representations of a 3d set of stars is completely ridiculous and silly, I don't see how anyone falls for this crap.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Sheldon says it best:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't care for astrology. But, I'll take it for funsies.

I got Aries. I am a Leo. XD


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I got Virgo, but I'm a Pisces. I do have a Virgo ascendant, though, so I know I do have a bit of Virgo in me.

The quiz was pretty lackluster overall; the signs were all in order and the descriptions were very stereotypical. For anyone who has studied astrology, each option is really obvious. I'm sure that biased my choices quite a bit.


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

Quiz said I was a Scorpio; I am a Leo. 

Scorpio has my favorite characteristics though, so I'll take it!


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

It said I was Pisces, but I'm a Sagittarius.

Obviously my parents must have lied to me about when I was born, since the test wouldn't be wrong.
Foul betrayers! 
I shall confront them and demand an explanation. 

I also thought the test was too obvious, there were always twelve answers, each obviously assigned to a sign. The problem is that people all have a range of qualities, and the particular question asked could change what their particular answer might be. They might do better if they had a collection of qualities for each type, and each answer could be the answer for multiple types, and they cross-check them all at the end rather than making it a one-for-one. 

(But that's only if astrology was accurate anyway, and I think it's basically a crock. There is no actual mechanism for personality to correlated to birthday.)


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

This sort of thing doesn't really work because there's more to one's astrology stats than their sun sign. I ended up getting Taurus, but I'm a Virgo; however, my moon is in Taurus.

Also, yeah, it doesn't acknowledge the existence of introverted people.


----------



## Utopeckar (Mar 4, 2014)

GoosePeelings said:


> Gemini
> 
> Based on your answers to the questions we think you are a Gemini!
> 
> The funny thing is that I'm actually a Cancer. One of the most intuitive and emotional signs in the Zodiac.


That goes to Scorpio >_>


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Utopeckar said:


> That goes to Scorpio >_>


Cancer is emotional at least. Isn't it? It's so sensitive on the inside it stays in its shell.


----------



## Utopeckar (Mar 4, 2014)

GoosePeelings said:


> Cancer is emotional at least. Isn't it? It's so sensitive on the inside it stays in its shell.


My father is a cancer, and he isn't very "inside the shell-ish."

He tends to say things when he feels like it, and if something is wrong he'll let you know. He sure as hell isn't shy.


I was with a Scorpio for 4 years. I could never lie to her, and if I felt something, she picked it up instantly and always knew how I was feeling or what I was thinking. It was profoundly intruding, and sometimes annoying...yet comforting to know that someone knew you so well.


----------



## alteredmind (Dec 28, 2013)

It was close but they were wrong.


----------



## Abbey (Mar 4, 2013)

It guessed Pisces I'm a Libra. 



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't know if this test realizes introverts exist. Some of the questions were unanswerable. Like celebrating your birthday. Staying home, wasn't an option. How would you hit on a girl you found attractive? I wouldn't. I don't celebrate things. I don't do any of that shit listed. There were a few questions like that. That just assumed somebody would want to do some activity instead of not wanting to partake in it at all.
> 
> And it listed me as a pisces. I am capricorn.


I had exactly the same problem with it. I tried to pick the best answer but it was pretty forced. In the end I've got capricorn and in reality I'm a virgo.


----------



## ElectricCat (Mar 12, 2014)

It listed me as a Gemini. I'm a Libra.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

allisonivy89 said:


> If you have any questions on astrology please ask me!


What role does planet Earth play in one's birth chart?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

said i was a gemini. i'm an aries.


----------



## mrssibanda (Mar 21, 2014)

Listed me as Capricorn. I'm an introvert Leo.

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-H using Tapatalk


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Pisces.
Yep, that's my sign.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I'm a Sagittarius and I got Sagittarius.


----------



## allisonivy89 (Feb 18, 2014)

Mizmar said:


> What role does planet Earth play in one's birth chart?


Hi!

Great q! The earth is the navigational point of determining the zodiac. In a sense, WE are the earth, and your personal attributes are derived from how all the other planets are positioned in relation to your spot on the earth when you are born.

For example, a baby born in Germany at the same moment a baby born in Canada will share different planetary aspects. While these may vary based only on a few degrees here or there, they are strong enough to determine a different combination.

Hope that helps!


----------



## AlmightyJanitor (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a better quiz for guessing your sign:



> 1. What is your birthday?


(I got Gemini on the test and I'm Aries.)


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

It got it right. 


But the questions were extremely contrived, and the options available were so inappropriate, I literally just picked at random in some cases.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Virgo but i'm a capricorn


----------



## soldeil (Apr 18, 2014)

It got mine right, Libra
However i did feel that some times there wasn't an appropriate answer for hypothetical situations


----------



## xxInTheClouds (Mar 15, 2014)

I got Pisces....and I am a Pisces. Fair play, astrology!

It just happens to be a perfect coincidence that Pisceans and INFPs are virtually the same people, so I guess for me it's accurate enough to believe in it. Otherwise, I can totally understand why people see astrology as being completely bullshitted.


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

I got Gemini
But I'm actually a Sagittarius

Sister signs confusion?  I agree that some of the questions were unanswerable and it surprised me after I took the test again that answers lead to such obvious results. They basically scream ''I AM THIS SIGN''.


----------



## owlhead (Aug 12, 2012)

I think astrology is stupid.


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Gemini.

I'm actually an Aquarius (with Gemini as my rising sign).

I sort of like what astrology says... about me at least. I'm the only Aquarius I understand LOL.
The thing with astrology is that for me is like an ice break topic with friends. But actually what matters to me are personality types / theories and all sort of things regarding psychology of the individual. Astrology is like a childrens game. Since it can make me feel good about myself why not reading about it?
What I can't stand is the horoscope. A totally different story -- a stupid one.


----------



## IchBinZetsubou (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't believe in astrology (nor do I know much about it), but took the test for fun. I'm Gemini and got Taurus.


----------



## Zayel (Apr 20, 2014)

Hohooooo... It got my sign right. Very interesting. (Virgo)
And I even checked some random answers.

I think, astrology is a quite interesting topic - but I wouldn´t belive in it too much.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Libra- I'm a Capricorn but never related to th description . Read libras personality description , very me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm a Gemini I got Libra but libra is my Moon sign.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

The Hungry One said:


> Bet We Can Guess Your Sign! - Astrology.com
> 
> I was like, pshhht, yeah right. And then they got it right.
> 
> ...


Didn't take the quizz since there are so many questions. *_*

Personally I've been into astrology for years now, and for me it has been quite accurate to details. Since its not scientifically proved yet (we don't have enough technological advancement to do this yet anyways), my Ni dictates that I shall remain open to the possibility of this all being a big coincidence, but it has been too accurate past the point that I can't ignore it.

As for handling any disagreement... Being grown up in multi cultural environments and interacted with many different people with different beliefs, I'm used to different people with different beliefs. Of the people I've met in the real life, very few people on the believers side or skeptics side actually gets rude or force their opinions into others.
I have only argued about astrology in online forums, but I don't bother much anymore as most of those who bothers to enlighten others with a "<insert belief here> is stupid" are too clueless about astrology. If they don't know why Forer effect has been a pointless argument for real astrology and if the tropical zodiac that the modern western astrology uses is based on seasonal orientation and not actual placement of sign constellations, then there is no point to argue anymore.
The only time I remember having an interesting debate moving past the "this is stupid" was with the more respectful skeptics in some thread. We digged into a few more serious studies and it was interesting. After this I might have one more or another debate in forums, but then I joked with the debate rather than taking it seriously.  Really, when you get the same loop of arguments over and over again you might get too bored and tired to engage with a minimum level of seriousness.


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

It thought I'm a Pisces.
I'm a cancer.
Funny; my husband is a Pisces XD


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a Taurus and they got it right. I still don't really believe in astrology though


----------



## personific (Dec 24, 2014)

This test was based on stereotypes. I got Aquarius and I'm a Cancer. Hogwarts Houses are also dysfunctional as they only describe base qualities. I've known Gryffindors who are total assholes, Hufflepuffs who are mean and Ravenclaws who are essentially idiots. I'm a Slytherin and I don't care much for revenge, though I am ambitious, clever and resourceful. I think Astrology is better analyzed by viewing birth charts in detail and Hogwarts Houses with the 6 dual types (mine being Slytherpuff). I can link you to analyses of these types if you'd like.

Both Astrology and Hogwarts Houses are built on stereotypes, so a better way to divide people into categories is using archetypes/tropes. I don't get the need to constantly divide people into groups and categories though. It feels like running a flash mob.


----------



## Legate (Jan 7, 2015)

That test was literally physically painful to take. So many questions where all the answers are terrible and awful and painfully stupid. Like ow, seriously, why the fuck am I trying to impress this dude that I have only looked at and have never spoken to? Because he's a potential soulmate? How do I know that just by _looking _at him? Who is this guy? Why don't I know who this guy is before trying to see if it's worth impressing him? Why am I at this party? Where did my friends go? I want to go home.

I got Aquarius and I'm a Libra. Though yeah, given that every description I've seen of Libras is either nothing at all like me, or will say something that's kinda like me, and then immediately specify that it's in a way that's nothing like me. It's actually really impressive, since these things are so hilariously vague that it could apply to literally anyone, but in my case, it's _just_ specific enough that it's nothing at all like me. Like yeah, I don't like conflict, that doesn't mean I actually want to play peacekeeper if I can get away with avoiding it entirely.


----------

